# marijuana and breastfeeding?



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok, no flames please, mdc seemed like a fairly safe place to post this and get sensible answers, not knee-jerk "drugs are evil!!" answers.

I used to smoke pot but stopped almost a year before becoming pregnant. Today I was listening to some old cds and it occurred to me that I might like to smoke up once or twice (and I seriously mean once or twice, I have zero interest in becoming habitual ever again) after the baby is born. But I will be nursing so.. Has anyone ever heard of any studies pertaining to this?

Im not talking like get high and nurse the baby, but it seems that it wouldnt be particularly dangerous to just use expressed milk until it is clear to nurse again. But when would that even be?! I mean, what do they do in Jamaica and other countries where marijuana is legal?

Thanks in advance, Im looking for real information on this question, not anecdotes and war-on-drug quotes, thats not what this post is about. And Im _certainly not_ trying to encourage anyone to do illicit drugs or anything like that, I just have no clue who to even ask about this!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

There is a Marijuana thread in finding your tribe...









If you go to NORMAL and search breastfeeding / pregnancy you will find quite a few studies done on the rasta mom's that smoke EVERYDAY and their babies are normal, intelligent, regular kids. The effects are mainly sedation.

One word of caution. Some THC DOES cross into your milk. Therefore- if you do nurse and for what ever reason someone did a blood test they might find THC in the baby (not that the baby is high-just sm amount) they could potentially remove baby from your custody. There was a case a few months ago in the news- Young Lady in delivery room, ask about drugs she admits smoking and they run a tox screen on the baby and CPS removed custody in the hospital! I'm sure there was more to the story, however you just never know.

I do smoke on occasion and only after everyone has gone to sleep for the night. I can't smoke more than 2 nights in a row or I get a little depressed. SO- once in a while is cool for me.

Congradulations!!!


----------



## kmeyrick (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, I would not do it. Everything you consume will be in your breast milk right now, and you would be devastated if that affected your baby or you lost custody. A joint just isn't worth it. Wait a couple of years when you're done bfing.


----------



## sienna (Oct 2, 2006)

All i can say to this is that your precious baby depends upon you to do your best for her, and to make choices that put her first and which are in her best interest. She trusts you not to do anything that is potentially harmful.


----------



## Lorette (Feb 11, 2007)

It's probably not that bad if you wait a few hours afterward.
I'm no expert and I don't even smoke, but I do drink a glass or two of wine and still nursed my baby with no ill effects that I can see (he is now almost 3 and smart, nice, happy and well-adjusted).
Also, think of all the women who are taking prescription pills on a daily basis and nursing their babies (no one judges them...)

hth

Lorette


----------



## Lorette (Feb 11, 2007)

Also, look at all the drugs that are pushed on women during labor. Surely, they must effect the baby in some way-- but just because those drugs are legal and doctors' push them-- no one seems to question or judge the mother who takes those drugs.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

here's what i know...(nak)

occassional use of marijuana does not stay in your body for long. 1 shared joint, 1 time, will be out of your system in about a day or two.i'm not sure if during that time your body would use it in breastmilk...but you can pump and dump. more frequent use means longer time till your clean...with habitual daily use taking upwards of a month.

any thc metabolites that do get in your bm will stay in baby's system for two weeks...no matter how small a dose....these are the metabolites...what's leftover after u get high...your baby isn't high. but a drug test will come out positive.

babies exposed to thc metabolites in bm do appear sedated. but bm has a sedative effect as well...and i've never noticed a difference in sleepiness (more or less). individuals are different though.


----------



## gracequinn (Jun 5, 2005)

hi! i haven't smoked pot in a while just because it makes me wicked paranoid, i think that even though no one has ever died from smoking pot i will be the first and it will be all over the news and ..uh, i guess i'm just too high strung now

but on to your question, i don't think it would harm your baby, *it's not crack*!

here is a study that may be helpful to you:
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/...breastmilk.htm

if you were pregnant and admitted to use then gave birth while the THC was in your system at delivery or during prenatal care, i can see how they are mandated to test the baby- but you are talking about after the baby is born...so i can't imagine why anyone would be running a tox screen on your baby after the birth anyway...

i know at least 6 woman who smoked pot while nursing and have very intelligent kids who are all over the age of 7 seven now, no attention or motor issues


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

lol, it makes me really paranoid too sometimes, thats mainly why i stopped smoking!

ok, so i wont worry about having a celebratory joint at some point after baby is born (i dont want to smoke while pregnant, i worry about the carcinogens). and i know that stuff gets out of my system super quick. sounds like pumping and dumping for a day is the way to go. i dont want him to be sedated.. although probably when hes out and screaming i will feel differently, lol! (kidding, kidding.. i wont sedate my baby).

thanks for the replies!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't smoke MJ but I honestly don't see a problem with occasional use as long as you are clear-headed enough to take care of your LO properly.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

I smoked rarely while BFing DS1 and never noticed any problems. I also drank rarely too, and never "pumped-and-dumped." I would not intoxicate myself to the point of stupor, however, if only because it would put me in an unfit state to care for my baby. I think if you want to light up occasionally, and are smart about it, you and your baby should be just fine.


----------



## Jadethehut (Oct 14, 2007)

From "The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding":

"Alcohol does not pass freely into the mother's milk and has been found to peak at 30 to 90 minutes after consumption of one drink. Once the mother's body metabolizes the alcohol, a process that takes 2-3 hours, the alcohol is eliminated from her system and from her milk. However, the more alcohol that is consumed, the greater the amounts in her milk and the longer it takes to be eliminated. Large amounts of alcohol have been found to inhibit the let-down reflex. Other studies have shown that babies nursed more frequently but consumed less milk after their mothers had a drink. Regular abuse of alcohol by a bfing mother could result in slow weight gain or failure-to-thrive in her baby."
. . .
" . . . The use of marijuana, for example, has been found to cause significantly lower levels of prolactin, the "mothering" hormone that is important not only to an adequate milk supply, but to the whole mother-baby relationship. THC . . . is concentrated in human milk and appears in a baby's urine long after a bfing mother has used it."

I have a few friends who don't smoke weed but their mothers did, and you can tell... But once or twice? I thought it would be weird with the possibility of being stoned around the baby, but I don't think it'll hurt. The baby might sleep better, although I didn't find this was the case with alcohol (ONCE I had 1/2 8% beer and didn't realize how buzzed I still was! More than two hours later I fed the baby and THEN almost fell over in the dark trying to find the toilet. *groans* I still feel so guilty...


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lorette* 
Also, look at all the drugs that are pushed on women during labor. Surely, they must effect the baby in some way-- but just because those drugs are legal and doctors' push them-- no one seems to question or judge the mother who takes those drugs.









: I took some Tylenol with codeine after my first birth because I was in major pain. Afterwards I felt kind of irritated with myself because well heck it has CODEINE in it!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

I stopped to bc it made me way too paranoid to enjoy it LOL. I wouldn't do it but thats just me.


----------



## mamajennvt (Jun 7, 2007)

i honestly wouldn't worry about it in small amounts. i wouldn't pump and dump for a day either. if you are just sharing one joint with a friend every once in a while, you'll be fine. i've partaken on occasion and in small amounts while nursing and there is no noticeable effect to the babe whatsoever.


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok, my story. I smoked while in labor just to chill a bit. we were having a homebirth. ended up transferring and got tested, of course came up positive thankfully not for the baby cause it was just that day. had CPS called, they came to the house twice. they really couldn't do much cause it wasn't in babies system. if it were, they could have taken her away. just going through that was enough to make me never want to do it again. soooo not worth it. I would say to wait until either a. you stop nursing or b. baby is older and you don't nurse as much and wait until it has cleared your system before nursing. i guess you could also plan it and pump ahead of time.
anyhow, it was a horrible horrible time and so embarrassing. not worth the risk there.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

weed is not legal in Jamaica BTW


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 







: I took some Tylenol with codeine after my first birth because I was in major pain. Afterwards I felt kind of irritated with myself because well heck it has CODEINE in it!


well I made this same point exactly. what they said was "well those drugs are legal" ok. Narcotics are cool but not a little pot. whatever. but they are right.









eta: sorry I mean the taking other drugs in labor point. lol.


----------



## jayell79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jadethehut* 
I have a few friends who don't smoke weed but their mothers did, and you can tell...

Just out of curiosity, what did you mean by that?


----------



## buffybutt (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jadethehut* 

I have a few friends who don't smoke weed but their mothers did, and you can tell... .

Well, Im not sure how i feel about this comment, what do you mean?


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

I feel that all people should have a choice about using mind or mood altering substances. My two and half year old DD is too young to make that choice. I wouldn't presume to make that choice for her by taking things that would reach her through my milk. Some occasional chocolate or soda(caffeine) are the strongest things I consume.


----------



## trancechylde (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

Originally Posted by Jadethehut
I have a few friends who don't smoke weed but their mothers did, and you can tell...
I am also puzzled by this statement?
What do mean??


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssh* 
I feel that all people should have a choice about using mind or mood altering substances. My two and half year old DD is too young to make that choice. I wouldn't presume to make that choice for her by taking things that would reach her through my milk. Some occasional chocolate or soda(caffeine) are the strongest things I consume.

that's where my biggest opposition would be as well...
although there has said to be a sedative effect, not all studies agree and most people i know have reported no effect. which is what i find as well.

caffeine definitely has an effect on my little guy. he gets tired and cranky but can't go to sleep. when he does finally sleep he sleeps too long. thus why i do not take caffeine AT ALL. (ok, ok, i can't give up the chocolate).

i wouldn't put pot in the same category of intensity as coffee. Depending on the circumstances a cup of coffee can mess me up WAAAAY more than a little smokey. And it definitely messes up my kid...and pot does not.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't see an issue with it. I would not pump & dump. The THC will be there no matter what, and since it doesn't make him high I do not see why you would pump & dump.

The biggest problem to me would be legality. If you choose to do it, do not do it in the same home as your LO, or transport it.

Your baby needs a mama, and unfortunately, mj is illegal.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sienna* 
All i can say to this is that your precious baby depends upon you to do your best for her, and to make choices that put her first and which are in her best interest. She trusts you not to do anything that is potentially harmful.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssh* 
I feel that all people should have a choice about using mind or mood altering substances. My two and half year old DD is too young to make that choice. I wouldn't presume to make that choice for her by taking things that would reach her through my milk. Some occasional chocolate or soda(caffeine) are the strongest things I consume.

Exactly.


----------



## Mama_Meme (Apr 18, 2007)

i do occasionally and i find that it doesn't seem to affect my lo very much. The first time I did it after she was born I was crazy paranoid that I wouldn't be able to take care of her, but it was fine.

I say, do what you want. I think that ocassionally is fine. I know people who do it constantly and their children are happy, beautiful children.

If, after doing it once, it affects you or your child in a noticeable and not beneficial manner, then don't do it anymore.


----------



## Mara's Mama (Jun 11, 2006)

I personally have nothing against MJ but wanted to pass along that I distinctly recall that Dr. Hale used the word "stupid" to describe the risk of breastfeeding on marijuana. I know it seems so arbitrary given all the meds it's considered (by him) ok to nurse on and that pot is probably pretty benign. His point was that it's illegal and you lay yourself open to losing custody. If someone reported you and it got really ugly they could tell from a hair follicle test about any use for what - 6 months or something? I dunno-I'd think about that first. I actually have a medical marijuana card that I never used b/c of this. I have chronic pain from Crohn's Disease but I don't want to go the MJ route b/c I don't want to make myself legally vulnerable.


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't really see a problem with it. I wouldn't pump and dump either -- maybe plan feedings like you would for alcohol?

The only problem I do see with it is co-sleeping. DO NOT co-sleep (share sleep) with your baby after you've been smoking.


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asunlitrose* 
The only problem I do see with it is co-sleeping. DO NOT co-sleep (share sleep) with your baby after you've been smoking.

That was my first thought too. I'm quoting this just to emphasize.


----------



## Jadethehut (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, I guess I don't know what I meant by "and you can tell."

We just used to make fun of the kids whose moms smoked weed (not in a mean way, in a good friends bugging each other way) whenever they "had a moment", or blamed it on the weed if they had any sort of . . . difficulties?

So, I _can't_ come up with any specifics and _am_ going to take that back!

Jade's Pensive Mama


----------

